# Who has the oldest [and possibly wisest] Havanese?



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

There are lots of beautiful puppies,and handsome youthful Havs,but where are all the oldies but goldies?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom and Pam King have one who is 12 or 13. Their Sparkle. She's still a beautiful happy girl.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

kaylie just celebrated her 8th. birthday 2 days ago. still spry as a pup!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Does it count that Jasper is an old soul? I think maybe he is on his third or fourth life >>>LOL.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker certainly doesn't quality for the oldest/wisest. Today is his 1st birthday.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I think Tom & Pam's girl and my Frannie must be pretty close in age-
Ms Frannie FooFoo will be 13 next month. I wish I could say and still going strong but she is holding her own so what more could we ask for.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige-who will be 8 in two weeks
Mr Roman-young man-4/5
Ms Frannie-soon to be 13


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> Tucker certainly doesn't quality for the oldest/wisest. Today is his 1st birthday.


Happy birthday little boy!!!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Ricky was 9 in Feb. and he's still walking 4-8 miles a day


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Check out cool dude Ricky!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Twinkle turned 13 in January and Trip 13 in Feb. Twinkle is still the same character that she always has been. She still plays like a puppy, chases a ball with the pack and even gets it sometimes, and understands English and some spelling. 

Trip is living with a retired couple on the lake. He walks three miles with them most days, goes for hikes in the mountains, rides their pontoon boat, and when he goes on a sea kayak, he wears his life jacket. We retired him when he was 7 and he lives a much happier life being neutered now and not having to deal with girls in heat and young stud dogs.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

We're not entirely sure how old Tango is (she was a rescue, and the backyard breeder who "raised" her wasn't exactly truthful).

She's somewhere between 9-13. That's a pretty broad spectrum, I know. 

But she's been living with me almost 5 years now. She's come a LONG way in that time, from being shy and timid, to being quite outgoing, very loving, and very much a character! She LOVES doggie day care and really enjoys our walks around the neighborhood (about a mile).

She never did "catch on" to toys (never showed any interest in them) but still enjoys a good RLH at least 2-3 times per week. Her joints are a bit sore now, specifically her hind quarters, but for the most part it doesn't slow her down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oops! I hope Twinkle forgives me for getting her name wrong. :redface: Tell her it's because she has such a cute, sparkling personality!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Tom:

I thought our girls were close-as all knows Frannie will be 13 in May. She plays with toys now and then-loves to eat-loves snacks-knows how to spell-Snack & Treat. Thinks she should get a treat for going outside to potty (even though she is potty trained). Now when she goes outside she come in-does a dance and dances & shakes her head all the way to the kitchen for a snack. Not too long ago she went out side-did not go potty and came in and did her little dance-that was about the same time as when she started dancing when either Paige or Rom goes potty. The problem is-she is so darn cute doing her dance that she gets a snack. I know Dave I should not be doing that-LOL

Pat (humom to
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Miss Paige said:


> Tom:
> 
> Not too long ago she went out side-did not go potty and came in and did her little dance-that was about the same time as when she started dancing when either Paige or Rom goes potty. The problem is-she is so darn cute doing her dance that she gets a snack. I know Dave I should not be doing that-LOL
> 
> ...


Ohhh, that Miss Frannie is a SMART girl! :yo: :becky:


----------

